# Cat aaa



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Added the aaa to a cart instead of leaving it as a wall mount unit. A couple more changes and it will be ready for testing. Attached some 1/8" metal to the cart frame to mount the pump to.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Everything looks good except the 5gal bucket sitting there


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't worry, it was just the closest 5 gallon to where I was setting up the pump to use for size. I do not plan on shooting Loxon XP with it


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Dean I was so close to buying that pump last week. Wasted two hours this morning on a graco unit sw had in the back store manager tried to sell me Friday at a deal which had been demoed. <-- more like not cleaned at all and dropped out of a truck going down the highway.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice looking rig Dean. Is it street legal?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am switching out the parts that are needed to make it the same as the WB H2O model. Just need to get a larger diameter pick-up tube and the newer opti tip that was designed for the WB finishes. 

The only thing I noticed, is if I move it in a pick-up, I will have packing fluid all over, since the cart will not fit vertically in a pick-up truck. 

I also had to order a new air pressure gauge some unnamed idiot was tightening the air fittings so both sides were square and snapped off a regulator in the process. I hate it when I do stuff like that. Of course it is a 1/8" fitting on the air gauge and that is not available at any local store, so I had to order one up. Once that gets here I am ready to give it a try. 

The cart will be nice for moving a 5'er around as needed when I need more reach. The factory cart would not do that since it does not have a platform on the bottom. 

I really want to get some product through this thing soon. I do not have any suitable projects on the horizon though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dean, looks like you have some scaffold in the background, black with orange flames would be sweet. You could spray that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looking good Dean. :thumbsup:

Looks like you need a rack system. :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Unfortunately, flames are above my pay scale. 

I do see an erectarack in my future.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

pretty clever


----------



## Ramsey (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey dean cool setup. Boy if I though of that I might have used it more often. Lol. I toted all my product back and forth to the shop to shoot it. Pain in the butt. That's y I only used it a few times. Moving 4x8 sheets if plywood panels with fresh cv and stain on em wasn't fun. Great idea bud. Shoulda called me I have an extra brand new regulator.


----------

